
CNN's Dr. Sanjay Gupta falling for faith healing quackery - shrikant
http://scienceblogs.com/insolence/2010/12/cnns_dr_sanjay_gupta_falling_for_faith_h.php
======
roadnottaken
The title (and article) are a little sensationalistic. It is unfortunate that
CNN (and Oprah and Dr. Gupta) are giving this story so much airtime, but Dr.
Gupta doesn't really "fall" for it, he's just being journalistic and refusing
to openly give his opinion. I have no idea whether he gets to choose the
stories he presents. The part of this that I find most-disappointing, however,
is that Obama tapped this guy to be surgeon general. I don't expect much from
a random MD or a news anchor (or a combination) but I'd hope that anyone under
consideration for surgeon general would have enough backbone to be more
dismissive of a story like this. Anyway he wasn't chosen for surgeon
general... maybe this is why.

~~~
jonhendry
"he's just being journalistic and refusing to openly give his opinion."

This approach, "Earth revolves around Sun? Opinions differ", isn't good
journalism. If something's blatant nonsense on stilts, it should be called
out. ESPECIALLY if you're covering health and are a physician. "First do no
harm", etc.

~~~
pmorici
Who's to say what blatant nonsense is though a few hundred years ago it was
blatantly obvious the world was flat. I don't see how it is harmful for
someone to go see this guy even though it is complete nonsense. It's not like
a patient's mental state is totally unimportant.

~~~
roadnottaken
People should know they're paying for a placebo, if that's what it is.
Otherwise it's fraud.

~~~
pmorici
What says they don't?

------
yummyfajitas
He probably saw it on twitter.

